# [GSM Users] BACKUP EFS NOW!



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

It has been learned that backing up your EFS partition does not help with the Galaxy S III like it did with the Galaxy S II and many other phones. At this time, there is no known solution nor a known cause. Beware!

There are a number of reports of users rooting and rom'ing and "losing" their IMEI. This can happen from a multitude of reasons from a bad download, a bad ROM, a bad flash, or your phone getting hiccups (and some other ways too). The only way to protect yourself from this high-risk problem is to backup your EFS partition. If you haven't yet done this, do this now!

*I'm not rooted and I don't flash custom software. Do I need to do this?* No, don't worry about it. But if you ever think about rooting and/or rom'ing, you should back up your EFS ASAP and in no way should you put this off, procrastinate, or store your backup in anything but the most reliable place!

*What happens when you lose your IMEI?* Cellular services no longer work. No calls, texts, or data. Wifi and general Android things still work just fine.

*If I lose my IMEI, can I get it back?* Yes but only if you've backed up your EFS. If you haven't yet done this, go back it up and back it up NOW and keep it somewhere super safe on several systems so a bad hard drive or lost memory card doesn't cause you to lose it! If you lose your IMEI and EFS backup, then you're very possibly totally screwed!

*What if I haven't backed up my EFS and I've lost my IMEI? Is there any hope?* Maybe but possibly not. More info to come on this situation as people smarter than me can better answer this question. 

*I'm a CDMA user. Do I need to do this?* I don't think so but I don't know. Can somebody smarter than me please clarify here?

*Okay, okay. I want to backup my EFS partition. How do I do this?* You need to have a copy of your EFS partition and all files in it. There are various ways to back this up ranging from ADB to apps on the market to toolkits. I'm sure we'll have a guide available in the not-too-distant future.

*Okay, I backed it up but then lost my IMEI. How do I recover?* You must restore your EFS partition from your backup. Guide will come but ADB, apps, toolkits, etc. are all possibilities.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

As to reference CDMA users, I am on Verizon, flashed the stock rooted rom and I can make calls, receive texts, and etc. I don't have 4G service in my area so I cannot tell if that is working, but I would assume it would.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> As to reference CDMA users, I am on Verizon, flashed the stock rooted rom and I can make calls, receive texts, and etc. I don't have 4G service in my area so I cannot tell if that is working, but I would assume it would.


Successful flashing isn't what tends to cause this problem. It's not something that happens to 100% of people but it's a very real risk for all of us. Much more real than the typical "flashing anything can brick your phone" disclaimer.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Anybody familiar with using kTool for this? I've seen quite a few references to it but have no personal experience. It seems like a very user-friendly method of backing up and restoring this partition.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm pretty new at this, well backing up that file. Can someone provide some information as to how you can do this?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> I'm pretty new at this, well backing up that file. Can someone provide some information as to how you can do this?


For now, I'm personally just using Root Explorer to create a TAR if that partition and I'm syncing that across dropbox as well as keeping a copy in a couple other places just in case. Restoring from that will probably have some permission issues but the critical data will be there.

Fyi, you do not want to share this backup with others. Restoring somebody else's backup of this position is illegal here in the US.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> For now, I'm personally just using Root Explorer to create a TAR if that partition and I'm syncing that across dropbox as well as keeping a copy in a couple other places just in case. Restoring from that will probably have some permission issues but the critical data will be there.
> 
> Fyi, you do not want to share this backup with others. Restoring somebody else's backup of this position is illegal here in the US.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


I got it.

Dude this is making me feel really scared flashing. Whats the chances of this happening if the dev states thats it for the at&t version?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> I got it.
> 
> Dude this is making me feel really scared flashing. Whats the chances of this happening if the dev states thats it for the at&t version?


If you're uncomfortable with Linux, ADB and the like, it might be wise to not flash anything until there is a fully automated way to backup and restore your EFS patriotism. There are some utilities out there that attempt to automate this process but I can't recommend them yet as I've not used them.

If you're willing to live on the edge, be damned sure your EFS is backed up, though.

If you simply search online for "lost IMEI", you'll see that this is more than just 3-5 people, so the chances are real. But like I said, recovering is very possible (and trivial for some) if you have a backup of your EFS partition.

(from my phone)


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Ahh i see....yes i did some research and there quite a few people that got this. I'll hold out on flashing until someone can out something together.

I will donate if someone can. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> I'll hold out on flashing until someone can out something together.


Keep an eye on ktool that I linked a couple posts ago. They have included the international version and have beta support for the AT&T version. I've yet to personally use it successfully so don't take this as me recommending it but rather me suggesting you research and keep an eye on it. It actually may work for you now since you said you were on AT&T.


----------



## Trilaxx (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been flashing and modding phones since the trio. I have not once heard of or have seen any reports about this efs partition being an issue. I understand the importance of backing it up and the issues is "may" casue.

I think your gonna worry people to much and cause them to stray away cause of a very low risk issue that "might" happen. If anyone is worried just back up that folder with any root browser and you can restore later if needed.

If there was such a big risk here devs would have stood up and said something along time ago.

I'm jut saying


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

I know this is a sgs3 forum, but with mkips tool kit for my nexus for windows you can back up this partition. I know he makes tool kits for other phones, maybe worth looking into

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Trilaxx said:


> I think your gonna worry people to much and cause them to stray away cause of a very low risk issue that "might" happen. If anyone is worried just back up that folder with any root browser and you can restore later if needed.
> 
> If there was such a big risk here devs would have stood up and said something along time ago.


1) Devs have spoken up on this. Did you read the stickied how-to root post? This has happened to multiple Rootz users already. (another post, an xda post, another site and there are many, many more)
2) Yes, just backup the folder with Root Explorer and you're good enough to go. I've already said that.
3) Yes, I realize this is going to scare some folks. That's the point!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

pdc419 said:


> I know this is a sgs3 forum, but with mkips tool kit for my nexus for windows you can back up this partition. I know he makes tool kits for other phones, maybe worth looking into


Yeah, I've seen a few of these toolkits floating around. I've been meaning to try some of them out but I just haven't yet had the time to devote to it.


----------



## joe81 (Jan 5, 2012)

Trilaxx said:


> I've been flashing and modding phones since the trio. I have not once heard of or have seen any reports about this efs partition being an issue. I understand the importance of backing it up and the issues is "may" casue.
> 
> I think your gonna worry people to much and cause them to stray away cause of a very low risk issue that "might" happen. If anyone is worried just back up that folder with any root browser and you can restore later if needed.
> 
> ...


You should be very worried about this, because backing up the efs partition has been proven bot to work on the att & Tmo gs3!There are probably close to 100 users o xda experiencing this problem, and it's users who think because they've been flashing roms for so long I can't happen, that's who it's happening to! I recommend you stop flashing until it's sorted out. The op is trying to warn ppl, as they should be a little scared to flash anything. There is a thread on XDA working on this around the clock with no answers as of yet. Flash at your own risk, and if you don't have some advanced way to restore it, then I won't tell ya I told you so!


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn! If you guys are following, this is a really big concern. A lot people now are getting this error rendering the phone with no 4g. Until now, no proper way of flashing the back IMEI to the phone.

I still dont know why people are still flashing.

I love messibg with my phone but im still on the 30 days return from best buy. I night just switch to another pone that i dont need to worry about this. Scary.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Damn! If you guys are following, this is a really big concern. A lot people now are getting this error rendering the phone with no 4g. Until now, no proper way of flashing the back IMEI to the phone.
> 
> I still dont know why people are still flashing.
> 
> I love messibg with my phone but im still on the 30 days return from best buy. I night just switch to another pone that i dont need to worry about this. Scary.


If you backup your EFS partition, you can recover with no long-lasting side-effects (just a little wasted time and probably stress).

If you don't backup your EFS partition, you're making your phone play Russian Roulette.

This is the case with flashing ANY custom ROMs, recoveries, or hell, running root software. All it takes is one malicious or even well-intended but mistaken root app to hard-brick your device forever requiring a motherboard replacement. So just because people have this IMEI issue doesn't make this phone any more dangerous than any other phone. Hell, the Galaxy Nexus (GSM or CDMA) can just as easily be hard-bricked. All it takes is one oopsie with bootloader modifications and it's toast!


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok I have a few questions

1. I am not rooted when I look at the eds folder it is empty. Is this because I am not rooted?

2. Do I have to be rooted to back up this folder or can I back it up while unrooted

3. As long as I have it backed up I can avoid this issue simply by restoring the backed up efs correct


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

This thread is outdated and the information on the first post is entirely crossed out. It even states this EFS method is ineffective.

2/3) If you're referring to the US dual core Galaxy SIII, yes you need to be rooted AND unlocked to properly backup or restore your IMEI, which you can read in the thread entitled "IMEI - Backup NV US Variants"


----------

